# Homemade Tools >  Small hydraulic brake

## Old Fool

I needed to brake a couple pieces of metal for my current project. My 3/1 is way to light to handle the task so I made this small press brake to do the job.

I made the dies replaceable, so it can be used as a press for smaller parts too.

----------


## nine4gmc

this is high on my to-do list, I am just waiting for a piece of plate to fall in my hands and its on! I like the replaceable dies too, nice job!

----------

